# ASA State Qualifier this Saturday



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Archers,



Livingston Gun Club will host our first ever ASA State Qualifier round his Saturday, April 24th. Shoot times will be 9:00am and 1:30pm. Registration for the 9:00am slot will start at 8:00am. Entry fee is based on class, but the norm or $15-$25 will apply, and so will the class payback schedule.



I look forward to seeing you on the range.



Cameron Lange

livingstongunclub.org

2440 Hunter Rd.

Brighton, Mi.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Cameron,

Are they set nice and easy for me??

Mark


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> Hey Cameron,
> 
> Are they set nice and easy for me??
> 
> Mark


I hear they are all easy for you Mark.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey all, I have a question about paper tuning. I have never paper tuned before and was wondering if it's even worth doing with a drop away?


----------

